# Looking for Dumbo rats and a cage in Texas.



## fluttershy (Dec 12, 2013)

_I'm new here and looking to adopt two Dumbo Rats in/near Austin Texas during the next few weeks.
I can not seem to find many Breeders/Rescue's that are still running around where I live. The only one I found doesn't have the exact rats I am looking for. 

Any suggestions on breeders, rescue groups and those looking for a new home, will help tremendously. 
I'm also looking for a cage with many levels, I have a few in mind but want the best possible option! 








 


Thanks so much (:_


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Central Texas Rat Rescue is based in Austin. You can see who they have available. If you want specific colors / ears you may need to go with a breeder though. Looks like from their facebook page they have two hooded dumbo males available (unless they've been placed).


----------



## fluttershy (Dec 12, 2013)

artgecko said:


> Central Texas Rat Rescue is based in Austin. You can see who they have available. If you want specific colors / ears you may need to go with a breeder though. Looks like from their facebook page they have two hooded dumbo males available (unless they've been placed).


Yeah, I'm following them on facebook, but I am looking for specifics! A breeder is probably my best bet, but so hard to find!


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Fairlady Rattery-Dallas
Southern Charm Rattery-Gladewater
ShadowRose Rattery- I am unsure about this one
These are the only reputable breeders in Texas all others are better avoided.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Also a good facebook group is Rat association of Texas


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

There is a breeder that I have talked to that she seems like she might do a good job of taking care of her rats. If you want her number pm me I haven't gotten a rat from her personally but she is more than happy to answer any questions you have. I live in Austin so I can definitely help with your search.


----------



## fluttershy (Dec 12, 2013)

Lovingly said:


> Fairlady Rattery-Dallas
> Southern Charm Rattery-Gladewater
> ShadowRose Rattery- I am unsure about this one
> These are the only reputable breeders in Texas all others are better avoided.


Thank you, I looked them up but they don't currently have what I am looking for. And Dallas is a little too far!


----------



## fluttershy (Dec 12, 2013)

TexasRatties said:


> There is a breeder that I have talked to that she seems like she might do a good job of taking care of her rats. If you want her number pm me I haven't gotten a rat from her personally but she is more than happy to answer any questions you have. I live in Austin so I can definitely help with your search.


Does she have a website?


----------



## fluttershy (Dec 12, 2013)

Lovingly said:


> Also a good facebook group is Rat association of Texas


Thank you, I joined the group!


----------

